# Neues Gaming Headset gesucht Budget 100€



## vanille86 (27. Februar 2017)

*Neues Gaming Headset gesucht Budget 100€*

Hallo da ich nun 2 mal das Logitech g930 hatte und mir jedesmal die Ohrmuscheln gebrochen sind suche ich nun nach einen neuen Headset vieleicht kann mir einer ja eins empfehlen ich fände es cool wenn es kabelos wäre. das Headset wird hauptsächlich zum Spielen benötigt.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2017)

Ich würde einen Sennheiser Kopfhörer aus der oberen 400er Serie oder unteren 500er Serie nehmen oder alternativ einen der günstigeren Beyerdynamic und dazu halt ein Ansteckmikro für 5 bis 10 Euro. 

Ich würde heute kein Headset mehr kaufen, der Gamer-Aufpreis ist einfach zu hoch beim Qualitätsvergleich mit Kopfhörern, wo manche Headsets bei 100 - 150 Euro nicht mal die Qualität von 50 - 80 Euro Kopfhörern erreichen. Und Funkkopfhörer würde ich schon mal gleich gar nicht nehmen, die Teile rauschen nämlich alle.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2017)

ja, du zahlst für als Headset vermarktete Dinge fett drauf, kabellos ist nochmal viel zu teuer, wenn man vergleicht, was ein normaler Kopfhörer bietet. Die Frage ist aber: willst du eine "Surroundsoundsimulation" ? Wenn ja, dann "musst" du doch ein USB-Headset nehmen, die haben dazu nämlich den passenden SOundchip dann so gut wie immer eingebaut.


----------



## vanille86 (28. Februar 2017)

mir reicht eingentlich ein ganz normales ohne schninck schnack wie ist es mit dem hier Sennheiser GSP 300


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2017)

Das ist für ein Headset recht ordentlich. Das musst du allerdings dann an die Soundkarte anschließen bzw. Onboardsound. Da KÖNNTE es sich lohnen, sich irgendwann noch ne gute Karte nachzukaufen für 40-60€


----------



## vanille86 (28. Februar 2017)

ja hab nur eine onboard soundkarte glaube realteak oder so 6wird durch eine andere soundkarte auch der klang noch besser?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2017)

vanille86 schrieb:


> ja hab nur eine onboard soundkarte glaube realteak oder so 6wird durch eine andere soundkarte auch der klang noch besser?


 KANN sein, muss aber nicht. Es gibt recht passablen onboardsound, wo du erst bei nem guten Kopfhörer nen Vorteil durch eine andere Karte hast. Also Kopfhörer ab 80-90€ ohne Mic.


----------



## vanille86 (1. März 2017)

ah okay danke also ich schwanke nun zwischen nen kopfhörer und ein ansteck mikro und dem headset ich geh mal davon aus das eine kopfhöher für den preis dann stabiler ist als eine headset. ich möchte nicht jedes jahr ein neues kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2017)

vanille86 schrieb:


> ah okay danke also ich schwanke nun zwischen nen kopfhörer und ein ansteck mikro und dem headset ich geh mal davon aus das eine kopfhöher für den preis dann stabiler ist als eine headset. ich möchte nicht jedes jahr ein neues kaufen.


 also, stabil sollte das Sennheiser auch sein - die sind meiner Erfahrung nach ordentlicher als zB Logitech. Versprechen kann man natürlich nie was. bei nem normalen Kopfhörer hast du halt den Vorteil, dass du nicht alles wegschmeißen kannst falls NUR am Mic oder dem Mic-Arm was dran sein sollte.


----------



## vanille86 (1. März 2017)

ja bei meine jetzigen an den ohrmuscheln gebrochen dafür 100 € bezahlt und so schelcht verarbeitet


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2017)

vanille86 schrieb:


> ja bei meine jetzigen an den ohrmuscheln gebrochen dafür 100 € bezahlt und so schelcht verarbeitet


 so was darf an sich nicht sein, aber wie gesagt: Sennheiser íst da an sich qualitativ recht gut


----------



## vanille86 (1. März 2017)

ja dann denke ich wird es das auch werden war nun auch das 2 gewesen genau an der gleichen stelle gebrochen


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2017)

vanille86 schrieb:


> ja dann denke ich wird es das auch werden war nun auch das 2 gewesen genau an der gleichen stelle gebrochen


 du hattest die aber nicht vlt zu eng eingestellt oder oft genau an der Muschel "gerissen", um das Headset auszuziehen?


----------



## vanille86 (1. März 2017)

ne ich hab das ganz normal an dieser ohrmuschel halterung immer angefasst wollte auch schon versuchen es zu reparieren da ich das alte headset noch hier liegen habe aber da muss ich die ganzen kabel ablöten leicht gesagt das ganze headset auseinander nehmen um die bügel zu tauschen


----------



## dPbvulkan (16. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Sennheiser Kopfhörer aus der oberen 400er Serie oder unteren 500er Serie nehmen oder alternativ einen der günstigeren Beyerdynamic und dazu halt ein Ansteckmikro für 5 bis 10 Euro.
> 
> Ich würde heute kein Headset mehr kaufen, der Gamer-Aufpreis ist einfach zu hoch beim Qualitätsvergleich mit Kopfhörern, wo manche Headsets bei 100 - 150 Euro nicht mal die Qualität von 50 - 80 Euro Kopfhörern erreichen. Und Funkkopfhörer würde ich schon mal gleich gar nicht nehmen, die Teile rauschen nämlich alle.



Exakt. Ich haba auch nicht eingesehen meine Sennheiser HD 555 zu ersetzen gegen ein Gamerheadset nur damit ich ein Mikro hab. Reine Stereokopfhörer sind immer besser als irgendwelche gleichteuren Headsets. Hab mir stattdessen ein Zalman Ansteckmikro für 7 Euro gekauft und gut ist.


----------

